# Question about Suspenisons



## blackaltima (Feb 20, 2004)

I have a dead 240sx with engine blown up and it has GYB GR-2 shocks/struts and Tanabe GF210 lowering springs so i wonder if i can put those suspenisons on my altima from 240sx? or it can't fit?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

blackaltima said:


> I have a dead 240sx with engine blown up and it has GYB GR-2 shocks/struts and Tanabe GF210 lowering springs so i wonder if i can put those suspenisons on my altima from 240sx? or it can't fit?


I think the front may fit but I don't think that the rear does. I actually would try to swap it to see. If you do please let me know what you find.

Troy


----------



## blackaltima (Feb 20, 2004)

no, they don't fit.. that sucks, eh?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

blackaltima said:


> no, they don't fit.. that sucks, eh?


That does suck... Oh well I guess my idea of adapting a S13 front coilover set went out. Thanks

Troy


----------

